

Ask HN: Are you still profiling CSS selectors? - tagliala

Ten days ago I submitted a question on StackOverflow: &quot;How to profile CSS selectors?&quot; [1] and I didn&#x27;t get proper answers.
I&#x27;m going to repost (and update) that question here<p>1) Google removed the CSS Profiler [2]<p>2) Firefox doesn&#x27;t have one [3]<p>3) Opera had dragonfly, but now Opera is Blink based... and dragonfly is gone.<p>4) The only profiler around there in Safari, doesn&#x27;t work on my 7.0.0 &#x2F; OSX 10.9. (it keeps recording CSS and I can&#x27;t stop it)<p>5) I know about &quot;CSS-Stress-Testing-and-Performance-Profiling&quot; [4] but I didn&#x27;t figure it out how to use it for my purposes.<p>The chromium guys say: &quot;CSS selector matching is now reasonably fast for the absolute majority of common selectors that used to be slow at the time of the profiler implementation&quot;, well...<p>I came across some benchmarks on jsperf.com like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jsperf.com&#x2F;css-selector-speed&#x2F;15 and basing on that one I wrote: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tagliala.github.io&#x2F;vectoriconsroundup&#x2F;cssperf&#x2F;fa400 and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tagliala.github.io&#x2F;vectoriconsroundup&#x2F;cssperf&#x2F;fa321<p>I ran those tests (repeating them several times, results may change a lot across different runs) on different browsers and hardware and I got these results: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;tagliala&#x2F;7174356<p>It seems there are still differences and when developing css frameworks you should take care of selectors.<p>So... are you still profiling CSS selectors? And how?<p>Sorry for my English<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;19407451&#x2F;how-to-profile-css-selectors
[2]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;chromium&#x2F;issues&#x2F;detail?id=265486
[3]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bugzilla.mozilla.org&#x2F;show_bug.cgi?id=713031
[4]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;edinborough.org&#x2F;CSS-Stress-Testing-and-Performance-Profiling
======
tagliala
[https://gist.github.com/tagliala/7175687](https://gist.github.com/tagliala/7175687)
for better reading

